# Forum Home Renovation Demolition  Question about a ceiling

## howtoHarp

Hey all! 
So I'm planning some renovations for a small farm house which now finds itself in the middle of the city and I'm wondering as I'm not so experienced with these things if I could get some advice. 
First off I'm not the owner but I have an arrangement with him where I have virtual carte blanche to do anything and this is one of the things he seems keen on. 
It's a plaster and lath building but the previous owner drywalled overtop of it all, as is common I guess, and two ceilings downstairs are showing stress cracks due to weight (not water damage). 
They want to tear it all down and replace with just drywall but I'm considering suggesting that we take down the drywall and plaster and see if we can't sand up the joists and leave it exposed to add a little hight to the downstairs.  
Otherwise the house is very well insulated so i'm not concerned with losing that little bit of a barrier between floors but I know there may be other surprises and unexpected projects waiting for me underneath like having to tidy up electrical and such. Am I right to doubt there is electrical under there as there is no light and the plaster would make it hard to run wire? 
Does anyone have any advice/warnings/ information which might help me avert catastrophe or make this process easier? 
Thanks so much!

----------


## Moondog55

Welcome to an Australian forum
I'm not sure that any advice we can give you will translate directly to your area.
First off make sure you have any agreement between you and the landlord in writing, and then check with your local authority to see if it is allowed to have no thermal or sound barrier between floors.
Secondly check on the building regulations for your area; especially as it relates to joist size and joist spacing, existing buildings are usually legal but sometimes when you start doing "stuff" you get hit with the need to upgrade to a newer regulation or building standard.
Standard plaster sheet over lathe and stucco plaster can be very quiet so have a think about the noise factor too
I like exposed beams myself but if the flooring above has any way for dirt or dust to get through cracks it will, and always it seems to fall where it is most annoying
Yes it is much harder to run wires and cables under a plastered wall

----------

